# Stringer Choices



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

This has probably been asked a thousand times but what are the pros and cons of using a typical stringer vs a floating net type. I see people using both but I donâ€™t know anyone who uses the floating net. Thanks for the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Net is easier to get fish in and out, you can attach gear to the net, worst case you can float on it, it sometimes reduces sharks messing with your fish. It is more to carry until you get the the water, in rough water it pulls on you all the time.

I have a sorta elaborate one built out of PVC and pool noddles. My tackle box is dry and I put my keys and/or phone in there for long wades. It also had a rod holder that lets me put the rod up to mess with fish or I just get bored and want to rest.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Sharks will shred a DoNet. It's no better than a stringer for that. If sharks are an issue there are better options than either of those choices.

A stringer is compact, low drag, easy to use and fast. It takes up next to no room in your boat. A good stringer will last for years and is inexpensive. DoNets are a pain. They are hard to store on your boat, take up a bunch of room and to me are more of a hassle to put fish in than a stringer is to put fish on. Maybe it's because I have used a stringer for so many years and I am just use to it. I have used DoNets quite a bit and just never liked them as much as a good stringer.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Ever been fishing in the surf in your trunks and have those trout constantly slipping up against your legs, or worse, between them? All I can think about when that happens is my luck a shark will strike exactly when that happens and take a chuck out of my leg...or worse. In that situation I think the Do-Net wins. Otherwise I think they're pretty much equal.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

It seems to me that no matter what I try to do with a stringer, that **** trout is always right up against my leg. I wish I could invent one that has a 6 foot collapsible pole, and then the stringer starts!


----------



## Danielosaenz (Feb 24, 2015)

Never used a net but I waded with a guy who used one of those green nets that I think everlast makes and it looked like a bother probably keeps fish in better shape if your planing to release them but makes more room for error. Its one more thing your hook can get caught up in and like others said just takes up way ore room I keep it as minimal as possible hook extra jigs to my cap and carry extra leader material in front shirt picket etc. A singer coils up and tucks in my waistband on my back until its ready to use.


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll take the floating net any day... Academy has one (h20) that collapses and takes no room.

I've waded for years,,, have had stringers come loose and lost fish, had them wrap my legs and tripped, fish slapping legs,, all things not good,,,, haven't had issues at all with the net

As for sharks, well if they want your fish they will take em regardless,,, I've been lucky ,, never had one mess with me or my pals when fishing.


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

Iâ€™ve been using the green Everlast bag. I thought it sound be too cumbersome but once Iâ€™m in the water I love it. It also makes a great veg too throw your wet gear I. J til you can get home and rinse it.


----------



## head shaker (Jun 27, 2012)

I to use the foreverlast bag and love it takes up no room in boat easily collapses and stores


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

I've seen some folks string fish wrong and it usually puts them in your lap.


----------



## riopga (Feb 15, 2017)

*donet for me*

In the surf I definitely prefer the net. As someone else said it is a great flotation device if you get sucked out. I have never had a shark hit it. Zip tie a small box onto it for lures. In the bay I use a regular long stringer.


----------



## brandonbb (Jul 19, 2004)

*stringer*

Stinky pants stringers are awesome, different lengths and sizes. I use the 8ft pro series. It is super small and works great. Other friends use the one with the hook they claim less chance of it coming off your belt by accident.

stinkypantsfishing.com


----------



## msholt02 (Jul 7, 2018)

I have a sorta elaborate one built out of PVC and pool noddles. My tackle box is dry and I put my keys and/or phone in there for long wades. It also had a rod holder that lets me put the rod up to mess with fish or I just get bored and want to rest.[/QUOTE]

Can you post some pictures of your setup?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

msholt02 said:


> I have a sorta elaborate one built out of PVC and pool noddles. My tackle box is dry and I put my keys and/or phone in there for long wades. It also had a rod holder that lets me put the rod up to mess with fish or I just get bored and want to rest.


Can you post some pictures of your setup?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I've modified it a bit since these, but if gives you an idea.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the donut stringer, I could say it saved my life one time. I once thought I was on the second sand bar and decided to swim to the 3rd, well after not being able to touch the bottom a few times, I panic and tried to swim back. I was so tired, that i could not swim no more, so I grabbed my donut, it went down a couple of feet and stooped. I was lucky and was able to use the donut to swim back. The scary thing, I bought a ball stringer the night before, I just didn't use it that morning, and haven't yet!


----------

